# What news media personality, if any, do you respect?



## Solo Christo (May 26, 2005)

Hmmm.


----------



## sastark (May 26, 2005)

Do radio talk show hosts count? If so, I've been impressed by what I've heard from Laura Ingraham.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2005)

Gary North


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 26, 2005)

Hmmm...thinking...still thinking...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2005)

Sean Hannity !!!!


----------



## Myshkin (May 26, 2005)

Is Pat Buchanan acceptable?


----------



## Solo Christo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Sean Hannity !!!!


My sentiments exactly. I don't know guys, this one is pretty tough. I like SportsCenter!


----------



## Poimen (May 26, 2005)

Jack Van Impe!


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 26, 2005)

Kent Brockman


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 26, 2005)

Oh he is good


----------



## govols (May 26, 2005)

Mike,

Why not Larry Munson????

I do listen to him when UT and UGA play.


----------



## govols (May 26, 2005)

I like Joe Scarborough on _MSNBC.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Kent Brockman


----------



## Authorised (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JonathanHunt_
> Kent Brockman



Now THAT was clever.


I agree about Sean Hannity...I'm almost 100 percent certain he burns incense to a bust of George Bush.



But then again, our former president had problems with busts too...


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 26, 2005)

Not Timothy George!

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2005/006/19.49.html


----------



## Solo Christo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> Mike,
> 
> Why not Larry Munson????
> ...


Munson is the best, hands down! Can't experience a Dawg game without him. You know, he also has a commentary on WSB750 that is sort of a ramble about movies and sometimes sports. I hear at 4:50 in the morning every weekday on my way to work heading down 316 (not sure when it airs besides then). He's classic.


----------



## Craig (May 26, 2005)

If radio counts, I choose Michael Savage from The Savage Nation.

If not, then I would have to choose Richard Simmons.


----------



## govols (May 27, 2005)

Mike,

I listen to Munson on my way to work as well (my 46 mile commute to work and the same back home).

I oft time disagree with him on his choice of movies.

I choked up when John Ward retired:







Man, he was great !!!

"Give - him - SIX"
"Touchdown.......Tennessee"
"He - could - go - all - the - way"

And of course "It's....football time.........in Tennessee"


----------



## BobVigneault (May 27, 2005)

Pastor Kok,
Jack Van Impe just does commentary and delivers the raw data that will become the news of tomorrow. Rexella is the true genius behind the news on the JVI telecast.


----------



## Robin (May 27, 2005)

Charlie Rose....I think his commentary and scholarly attitude towards each interview is meaningful...though, of course, he's not on daily news - which I never listen too. (Why subject the soul to hype and spin?) Traffic/weather reports are hard enough to get -- without assaulting the ears with "loud = excitement = ratings = money" for the networks.



Robin


----------



## MICWARFIELD (May 27, 2005)

Michael Medved


----------



## Joseph Ringling (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Solo Christo_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> ...



If SportsCenter counts then I vote for Stuart Scott. BOOYAA!


----------



## Poimen (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maxdetail_
> Pastor Kok,
> Jack Van Impe just does commentary and delivers the raw data that will become the news of tomorrow. Rexella is the true genius behind the news on the JVI telecast.



Nuts!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2005)

Woody Durham!!


----------



## Presbyrino (May 27, 2005)

George Will
Cal Thomas
Hugh Hewitt


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 28, 2005)

I second Laura Ingram and Sean Hannidy

however my fav is Dr Laura!


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 10, 2005)

michael savage, then sean hannity, if you go to commentary in books, i love ann coulter.

ann coulter and laura ingram prove that there are some smart blondes out there.
plus they are much better looking than any of the women on the right.


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 10, 2005)

Michael Savage, that's the guy I was thinking about earlier on in this thread. Thanks!


----------

